# DIY Western NC trout end of April



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

The wife and I will be going up to a friends cabin in Black Mountain at the end of April and I have a morning off I can go fish. We usually fish with a guide out of DRO in Brevard but I’d like to DIY this time. I’ll be taking an 8’ 4wt with Rio trout line. I have no ideas on leaders and limited knowledge on trout flies. I know we usually use dropper rigs but that’s about it. I’ve got a good roll cast and trout set, but don’t know much about leaders (tapered, or tied?) and flies. I do plan on stopping into Davidson River Outfitters and talking to them, but figured I’d ask here as well. I’ll be in Black Mountain but don’t mind driving to Brevard, Mills River, etc.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm not familiar with the area, but I do know a little about trout fishing in general. In late April there should be some topwater activity, caddis, stoneflies and mayflies should be hatching. I would go with a 9ft 4X tapered mono leader, with about 18 inches of 5X or 6X tippet. If you will be getting into larger fish, go up a size or two on leader and tippet. Stay with mono leader and tippet for topwater. If you need to fish subsurface, you can go with fluoro, or just stay with the mono. DRO will be able to tell you what flies to use, but I would have dry flies elkhair caddis, Adams, and Stimulators from size 12 to 18, and nymphs pheasant tails, hares ears, prince in size 14-18. Don't forget wooly buggers, in different sizes and colors. Consider bead heads nymphs and buggers. Two thing to remember
1. Almost everything a trout eats is less than 1/4 inch long and brown
2. Split shot is your friend

This is in no way a comprehensive list of what and how to, but it will get you started. Blessings!!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> The wife and I will be going up to a friends cabin in Black Mountain at the end of April and I have a morning off I can go fish. We usually fish with a guide out of DRO in Brevard but I’d like to DIY this time. I’ll be taking an 8’ 4wt with Rio trout line. I have no ideas on leaders and limited knowledge on trout flies. I know we usually use dropper rigs but that’s about it. I’ve got a good roll cast and trout set, but don’t know much about leaders (tapered, or tied?) and flies. I do plan on stopping into Davidson River Outfitters and talking to them, but figured I’d ask here as well. I’ll be in Black Mountain but don’t mind driving to Brevard, Mills River, etc.


If you’re west of Asheville....the Delayed Harvest (DH) sections of the Tuckasegee in Dillsboro and Bryson City should be fishing really well. There are also DH streams nearer to Asheville as well. I’m hearing good things about the Catawba River near Morganton....but it’s mostly a driftboat affair.

We’ve had a lot of rain this winter in western NC....so most streams are running high....some are not wade able. The Tuck was so high this past weekend....I didn’t even consider launching the driftboat.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

For that area, start with NCWRC map of delayed harvest streams. Look at Pisgah Nat. Forest walk-in streams, some are wild stream bred fish and they can see 100 feet around and looking up. Be quiet and reduce leader dia.

You have to use some maps to find the "hidden" ones, those that aren't publicized. 

Every piece of water that doesn't require a walk-in has been flailed the entire month of April. I use 6x 9ft leaders and carry tippet to replace the break-offs. Use a dropper sub-surface and a floater instead of a strike indicator, (well greased). 

It's too early for hoppers and the like, but the old bushy woolly bugger is a go-to, helgamites bounced along the rocks. 

One tailwater mentioned has short LIMITED wading access and is a bait pool in the public area below the dam. If you want to drown, step into the tailwater under generation. 

Check Bo's blog: https://uppercreekangler.com/bos-tips-2/


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> The wife and I will be going up to a friends cabin in Black Mountain at the end of April and I have a morning off I can go fish. We usually fish with a guide out of DRO in Brevard but I’d like to DIY this time. I’ll be taking an 8’ 4wt with Rio trout line. I have no ideas on leaders and limited knowledge on trout flies. I know we usually use dropper rigs but that’s about it. I’ve got a good roll cast and trout set, but don’t know much about leaders (tapered, or tied?) and flies. I do plan on stopping into Davidson River Outfitters and talking to them, but figured I’d ask here as well. I’ll be in Black Mountain but don’t mind driving to Brevard, Mills River, etc.


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

Save time and money ,Go to Cherokee ,you can fish all day with a pass from the tribe ,they stock and you dont need a NC fishing license . And have great tackle shops .Ithink the pass is 7-10 $$ and you can get it on line .


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

What is a delayed harvest?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

RaspberryPatch said:


> What is a delayed harvest?


Special regulation trout.
Single hook, artificial only, catch and release from Oct 1 until the first Saturday in June. for North Carolina, dates in Ga differ. After first Saturday in June it's kill and grill.


----------

